# Quotes / mentions on tapatalk



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Am I supposed to get a push notification when I quoted or mentioned. Only ever get an email but nothing through tapatalk.

Cheers


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

XRichHx said:


> Am I supposed to get a push notification when I quoted or mentioned. Only ever get an email but nothing through tapatalk.
> 
> Cheers


Unless someone can correct me, I don't believe that the Quote/Mention plugin will push notifications though Tapatalk (yet).


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Lorian said:


> Unless someone can correct me, I don't believe that the Quote/Mention plugin will push notifications though Tapatalk (yet).


That is correct. You only get a notification for a private pm.


----------

